# hymer shower



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Just purchased this hymer from a well known dealer in sussex its a b634 model Now my problem is the shower and taps there is just no pressure.even a my age 59 i can pass water quicker .I have taken the vehicle back under warranty but to no avail just about enough pressure from the shower to wash the shampoo away have checked the obvious. on the bright side the fresh water lasts for ages any ideas thanks and a happy new year Jeff


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

jeffro said:


> Just purchased this hymer from a well known dealer in sussex its a b634 model Now my problem is the shower and taps there is just no pressure.even a my age 59 i can pass water quicker .I have taken the vehicle back under warranty but to no avail just about enough pressure from the shower to wash the shampoo away have checked the obvious. on the bright side the fresh water lasts for ages any ideas thanks and a happy new year Jeff


Dealers problem, not yours!

Peter


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

there was a thread on here a long time ago about this problem, OH says it was something to do with the colour coding on the connections to the pump - they are coded the opposite way round to what you would expect. On the Hymer (MH) the positive is blue and the negative is brown. The thread was about someone who had low shower pressure and found they had connected the pump the wrong way round so there was some pressure but not enough.
May not solve your problem, and I agree it is up to the dealer, but sometimes it is worth just checking something simple rather than facing endless frustration.

Chris


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

jeffro said:


> Just purchased this hymer from a well known dealer in sussex its a b634 model Now my problem is the shower and taps there is just no pressure.even a my age 59 i can pass water quicker .I have taken the vehicle back under warranty but to no avail just about enough pressure from the shower to wash the shampoo away have checked the obvious. on the bright side the fresh water lasts for ages any ideas thanks and a happy new year Jeff


Jeff

I would assume it may either be the pump or the check valve sticking.

The check valves are only a couple of quid, so i would try that first, as well as making sure the pump is wired correctly as mentioned in an earlier post.

Good Luck

Doug


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks for your replies .I am a bit reluctant to take it back to the dealers again as they couldnt fix it last time and it involves a round journey of 120 miles!twice as they expect me to leave it there and return when they say they have fixed the problem.Another lesson in life should have used a local dealer.You dont expect these problems on a vehicle that has only done 1800 miles from new .Whats a check valve and where will i find it? thanks again jeff :? :? :? :?


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

jeffro said:


> thanks for your replies .I am a bit reluctant to take it back to the dealers again as they couldnt fix it last time and it involves a round journey of 120 miles!twice as they expect me to leave it there and return when they say they have fixed the problem.Another lesson in life should have used a local dealer.You dont expect these problems on a vehicle that has only done 1800 miles from new .Whats a check valve and where will i find it? thanks again jeff :? :? :? :?


Hi Jeff

<<Check Valve>> This it what it should look like, and you should find it mounted in the pipe just after the pump

Doug


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

OK thanks will look for the check valve but will try to reverse the wires on the pump first jeff :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

OK thanks will look for the check valve but will try to reverse the wires on the pump first jeff :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

happy new year the problem was the pump it was a double action pump and only one action was working or something like that anyway a new pump fixed it [or just throw money at it]thanks all jeff


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

happy new year the problem was the pump it was a double action pump and only one action was working or something like that anyway a new pump fixed it [or just throw money at it]thanks all jeff


----------

